# FET @ RFC



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am on the waiting list for FET at the Royal following a failed ICSI cycle in August.

I only have two (day 5) snowbabies and am kinda afraid in case they dont survive the thaw.

Just wondering if anyone can advise how long they waited from being activated on the waiting list for FET until tx starts?

Also, how much is FET at the Royal?

thanks 

Erin
xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Erin, Sorry to hear about your failed cycle at the RFC.   We were activated last year and it took about 12 weeks from activation to the actual FET.  (we activated in June and had ET in August) The cost was around a thousand pounds plus the medication fee's were about 150.  I think at this stage you would be looking at January, if you were activated now on the list what with Christmas and holiday closures.  The one thing I would say about FET is that it is definitely a whole lot easier on you than a fresh cycle.  We are now the lucky parents of Twins as a result of our FET last year. Best of luck in your future treatment and take care


----------



## MissusC (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Erin, we are same position as you, but month behind. Have my review appointment in for Nov. 2 5day Frosties too, so have everything crossed for all of us. Have RFC given any indication of their success with thaw of 5 day blasts - I've found it hard to get much info. Also which Doc are you with?


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys, thanks for taking the time to reply 
Yellowhope, I was thinking it would be jan also.  So happy for you having twins!!! How fantastic  can I ask if u had tx at rfc? At my review I asked if they would put back 2 blasts, if they survive the thaw( I only have 2) but I was told they wont transfer more than one.
MissusC.....we really are in the same boat, arent we?! Did u cycle in sept? It is a difficult and emotional time.  I have seen all the consultants at one stage or another.  Ive no complaints,  thankfully.  My review was with dr mcmanus.  She is lovely xxx
Any questions just ask.  We cd end up being cycle buddies x


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry missus c forgot to add that I was told that thawing always carries risks but the freezing process of vitrification has btr outcomes than the previous method used.  I think success rates of embies surviving the thaw are pretty good.  It depends on the quality of the embryo.  Unfortunately some dont survive the thaw.  Like you ive only 2 and this does worry me but im trying my best to remain positive xx


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi girls

If you are having NHS treatment at RFC I'm pretty sure you get 1 FET for free.

Sorry to hear you had failed cycles but good luck for the next step.

Boo
x


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks boo, 
Unfortunately I missed out on the free cycle of fet as I was referred to rfc a few months before this was brought in......typical!!
E


----------



## MissusC (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Erin, yeah maybe cycle buddies  sounds like I miss on NHS too , tho I hit big 40 in Dec, so would probably just have missed on account of age too. I had been with Traub, but with him retiring will see new consultant at review. 
On timing we were end Aug, into Sept. was more disappointed than I expected with BFN, as everything through treatment was so positive.  but so thankful we have those Frosties. I'm surprised they'll only put one back - is that because of risk of multiples with blasts? 
I have everything crossed for this turn.


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Erin, yes the FET was done at the RFC. I had a three day transfer.  To have blastocysts is fantastic and for them to have been suitable to freeze is excellent


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks yellowhope 
Im looking forward to receiving my letter from the royal.  Ive resigned myself to the fact that our tx will be in January.....not that I mind......im partial to a glass of bubbly or two over Christmas! 
Missus C....my consultant to me that blastocysts csn divide once in the womb so if they put two back there is a chance, albeit small of triplets or quads! 
Are u doing anything in prep? I was thinking about acupuncture
E x


----------



## MissusC (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Erin, funny you would ask, I have started a course of acupuncture. Wish I'd done it for fresh cycle. I don't feel much different but Chinese doc thinks I'm much healthier - I started week after BFN. I think it's worth trying anything that may help.


----------

